# How Much do You Know?



## Lisa (Mar 5, 2007)

In a recent article called "Adolescent Sports Injuries:  Pain is not a Gain" it was noted:



> Coaches often lack the training to really understand the impact of  these highly competitive sports on young bodies and how to help players   avoid sports injuries. In Europe, coaches receive medical training and  certification is required. Coaches in the United States do not need any  training or licensing. With coaches trying to win games along with parents  who want successful children, the pressure on young athletes is intense and  unrelenting.



It had me wondering abou what kind of training to recognize and help prevent any serious injury to your young MAists do you all have?  Has there ever been a time where you have had to limit or restrict a student because you felt they were over training and putting themselves at risk or injury?  What about the parent's of these children, are they supportive of your limitations or are they wanting their children to succeed at any cost?  I think it will be interesting especially to hear from those teachers whose students compete.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 5, 2007)

I took sport medicine when in college although a long time ago, I keep up with individual classes to see what else I personnally can learn to help my athlete in there training when I'm in doubt which is a lot I do research and call my friends that are trainer in sport meicine and sen my parent with child to them. We as coaches and instructor cannot know everything but we can learn everyday something they may help in the future. Knowledge is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Drac (Mar 5, 2007)

I was a trainer for the football and wrestling teams in High School before my departure..I did *alot* of reading plus I listened to the coaches...


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 5, 2007)

This is not me but my Instructor.  He started out as a gym instructor and progressed to personal trainer with all the first aid and nutrition qualifications so he's pretty much got most of that covered.  He asks us all what fitness training we are doing outside our training and gives us all tips on what extra we can do or warns us to slow down when appropriate.  It certainly boost our confidence in him.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very good thread. I feel it is important to motivate kids to win, to have a competitive attitude, but at the cost of their health? No this is serious to often Ive seen kids training far to hard than their bodies should be put through. Limitations are good, 10, 11, 12 yr olds bodies can not handle the strain and stress that mine can and if their are parents out there that believe Im wrong then they should not be allowed to be parents. I know that if I become an instructor one day I will limit students, and if parents dont like it then they will have to get over it or find another school. I would hate to be responsible for allowing a kid to push himself to the point of permanent phsically injury

Luckily for me in high school we had a trainer that had played pro football and was also a physical therapist and nutritionist. He was able to help us when working out and correct us in case we were doing something wrong.

B


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2007)

I had completed all of the coursework for my minor in coaching before I "took a break" from college.

My instructor always knew everything I learned in my classes AND some. A very good trainer/coach/instructor, without a doubt.


----------



## searcher (Mar 5, 2007)

I am a certified personal trainer and group fitness instructor.  I am also a first aid responder.   I studied medicine while in college, butI am not a doctor.  I also keep up on research and the development of new information.   I read constantly and I have to keep up my CECs for training.


----------

